# Day 2 with Rich



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Our day started out by us just missing a good shot of the sunrise by a few seconds. By the time I got the camera out there was too much light and we lost the best view. This may have been an omen.

Our target was wahoo but the bite for them was the day before and with so many boats circling the rigs getting nothing we only gave it a half hearted effort before heading to the tuna grounds. We set up and had so much action I never took any pictures. Unfortunately the yellowfin never made it to our boat. We picked up a very large bonito for bait and I cut up at least 2 blackfin for bait. The way to get the fish packed in ice like this is to have a good slush and drain it bit before you hit the dock. Fish will be chilled all the way through and it makes for better meat and easier cleaning. 










Best story for today was the Mahi-Mahi we caught. As far as I know I got the first one of the year in this area. Jimmy was having a hard time holding this frisky critter for a picture. He lifted it up and it went back overboard. I think Rich has a video of it. 

The box filled up with blackfin and we even put some in the back. Everybody around us came in with yellowfin but it was not our day. We had the same bait and right next to them. Although they also got blackfin they had yellowfin in the mix. It was our day to get the trash out of the way.

We came in with a load of blackfin and combined with what they had yesterday they had a load of meat to bring back.










Strung out or stacked up like cord wood it looks good. We brought in 17.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------

